# Bremskraftverteilung vorne/hinten



## d-T-o (20. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

angeregt durch eine Frage hier bzgl. hinterer Bremsscheibengröße habe ich mir mal Gedanken über meine eigene Bremstechnik gemacht.
Und zwar als ich mit dem Mountainbiken angefangen habe, musste ich die ersten Bremsbeläge vorne und hinten zeitgleich wechseln.
Die Bremskraftverteilung betrug also exakt 1:1. Inzwischen liegt sie im Bereich 1:3 bis 1:4, d.h. pro Hinterradbelag verbrauche ich 3 oder 4 Beläge vorne. Nun frage ich mich, ob ich als Anfänger zu viel hinten gebremst habe oder inzwischen zu viel vorne bremse?
Wo liegen eure "Verbräuche" von vorderen und hinteren Bremsbelägen?

Zur Info: Bis letztes Jahr bin ich vorne und hinten eine 2-Kolben Shimano SLX gefahren mit Resin Belägen.
Systemgewicht ca. 105 kg. Fahrprofil ist vorrangig Stolperbiken auf "natürlichen" Trails bei langsamem Tempo und eher steilen Trails.
Ich war als Anfänger allerdings schon auf S1-S2 Trails unterwegs, nun auf S2-S3. D.h. ich fahre nun definitiv keine 3 oder 4 mal so steilen Trails wie früher und kann mir deshalb die große Diskrepanz beim Belagverschleiss nicht erklären.

Edit: Die vorderen Beläge waren nach ca. 8000hm durch, die hinteren entsprechend bei ca. 28000hm.


----------



## Bene2 (20. Juni 2020)

Nach 8000 hm durch? 
Das entspricht ja gerademal knapp einem einzigen Tag Bikepark?! Das ist schon sehr viel Verschleiß...

Das wären ja 3 Sätze Bremsbeläge an einem verlängerten Wochenende....ich weiß jetzt nicht meinen genauen Verbrauch, aber 2 bis 3 Wochenenden halten sie vorne schon. Bei sehr vorsichtiger Schätzung wären das also Minimum 24.000 Tiefenmeter. (Magura MT5)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. Juni 2020)

d-T-o schrieb:


> ...
> Und zwar als ich mit dem Mountainbiken angefangen habe, musste ich die ersten Bremsbeläge vorne und hinten zeitgleich wechseln.
> Die Bremskraftverteilung betrug also exakt 1:1. Inzwischen liegt sie im Bereich 1:3 bis 1:4, d.h. pro Hinterradbelag verbrauche ich 3 oder 4 Beläge vorne. Nun frage ich mich, ob ich als Anfänger zu viel hinten gebremst habe oder inzwischen zu viel vorne bremse?


Du hast als anfänger zuviel hinten gebremst. Ein üblicher fehler, den manche nie aufgeben.


----------



## rhnordpool (20. Juni 2020)

Habe ungefähr ähnliches Profil bzgl. Bremse und Geschwindigkeit, Streckentyp allerdings eher S0-S2, Systemgewicht 95 kg. Verschleiß h/v eher 1:2. Bisher in diesem Jahr vor kurzem 1x vorn gewechselt bei knapp 2000 km und 40.000 hm. Ich verwende die G03A Belege, die gefühlt doppelt so lange halten wie die G02A, die ich früher benutzte.

Ich vermute, bei S1-S2 hast Du früher öfter laufen und die Hinterradbremse leicht schleifen lassen, während die VR-Bremse eher im Stop-And-Go-Betrieb war. Bei häufigem, aber langsamem S2-S3 und steil bergab ist vermutlich eher die VR-Bremse jetzt im Dauerbetrieb.


----------



## mad raven (20. Juni 2020)

muss auch vorne häufiger wechseln als hinten.  Seitdem ich unterschiedliche Beläge fahre (trickstuff power vorne, trickstuff standart hinten) aber nicht mehr so extrem.
Ich habe bei ein paar Ausfahrten mal bewusst drauf geachtet wie ich bremse: vor Kurven meist beide, wobei ich vorne stärker bremse dafür hinten später aufmache. Auf Graden um die Geschwindigkeit zu kontrollieren fast nur hinten aber nicht schleifen lassen, sondern 'feathern' (gibt es da ne gute Übersetzung für?).


----------



## d-T-o (20. Juni 2020)

Bene2 schrieb:


> Nach 8000 hm durch?
> Das entspricht ja gerademal knapp einem einzigen Tag Bikepark?! Das ist schon sehr viel Verschleiß...


Ich trete so ziemlich alles selber hoch. Das entspricht dann ziemlich genau 5 Tagen bei 1500 hm/Tag.
Können auch 9000 hm sein, so genau messe ich das jetzt nicht...
Resin Beläge (zumindest die von Shimano) sind schnell durch, das ist m.W. normal.




rhnordpool schrieb:


> Ich vermute, bei S1-S2 hast Du früher öfter laufen und die Hinterradbremse leicht schleifen lassen, während die VR-Bremse eher im Stop-And-Go-Betrieb war. Bei häufigem, aber langsamem S2-S3 und steil bergab ist vermutlich eher die VR-Bremse jetzt im Dauerbetrieb.


Danke, das könnte eine Erklärung sein!



Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Du hast als anfänger zuviel hinten gebremst. Ein üblicher fehler, den manche nie aufgeben.


Ok, soweit so gut. Aber übertreibe ich es nun mit der Vorderbremse? Oder ist das Verhältnis 1:3 normal?



mad raven schrieb:


> Ich habe bei ein paar Ausfahrten mal bewusst drauf geachtet wie ich bremse: vor Kurven meist beide, wobei ich vorne stärker bremse dafür hinten später aufmache. Auf Graden um die Geschwindigkeit zu kontrollieren fast nur hinten aber nicht schleifen lassen, sondern 'feathern' (gibt es da ne gute Übersetzung für?).


Ich denke, du beziehst dich hier eher auf Bikepark? Sowas fahre ich nicht, von daher in meinem Fall nicht anwendbar. Die meiste Zeit fahre ich im Geschwindigkeitsbereich von ca. 5 -15 km/h, weil die Kurven meistens zahlreich, eng und verblockt sind. Gefühlt benutze ich dabei beide Bremsen, mag mich da aber auch irren...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. Juni 2020)

d-T-o schrieb:


> Ok, soweit so gut. Aber übertreibe ich es nun mit der Vorderbremse? Oder ist das Verhältnis 1:3 normal?


Nein, das ist gut. Diese bremsverteilung ergibt sich fast schon in der ebene bei einer vollbremsung ohne rutschen, also mit gutem bremsgrip.


----------



## mad raven (20. Juni 2020)

@d-T-o nicht unbedingt nur Park aber schon schnell und hauptsächlich runter.


----------



## d-T-o (21. Juni 2020)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Nein, das ist gut. Diese bremsverteilung ergibt sich fast schon in der ebene bei einer vollbremsung ohne rutschen, also mit gutem bremsgrip.


Ok danke, dann bin ich jetzt beruhigt


----------



## pedax (23. Juni 2020)

d-T-o schrieb:


> Die Bremskraftverteilung betrug also exakt 1:1. Inzwischen liegt sie im Bereich 1:3 bis 1:4, d.h. pro Hinterradbelag verbrauche ich 3 oder 4 Beläge vorne. Nun frage ich mich, ob ich als Anfänger zu viel hinten gebremst habe oder inzwischen zu viel vorne bremse?
> Wo liegen eure "Verbräuche" von vorderen und hinteren Bremsbelägen?



Das lässt sich so allgemein nicht sagen - es kommt stark darauf an was du fährst. Wenn ich viel technische Trails fahre oder in hügeligen gebieten unterwegs bin, dann brauche ich die Hinterbremse fast gar nicht, da kann das Verhältnis sogar bei 1:6 liegen.

Wenn ich aber im steilen Gelände, viele enge (Anlieger)kurven fahre, dann brauche ich öfter die Hinterbremse um die Geschwindigkeit im Kurvenverlauf zu kontrollieren - dann liegt der Verschleiß wahrscheinlich bei 1:2.

Kurzum lässt sich sagen, wenn der Verschleiß bei 1:1 liegt, dann bremst du auf jeden Fall zu viel hinten, bei allen anderen Verschleißbildern kommt es stark darauf an welche Strecken du fährst.


----------



## mad raven (23. Juni 2020)

pedax schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber im steilen Gelände, viele enge (Anlieger)kurven fahre, dann brauche ich öfter die Hinterbremse um die Geschwindigkeit im Kurvenverlauf zu kontrollieren -


Wirklich im Verlauf? Ich versuche spätestens am Scheitellpunkt beide Bremsen wieder auf zu  machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedax (23. Juni 2020)

mad raven schrieb:


> Wirklich im Verlauf? Ich versuche spätestens am Scheitellpunkt beide Bremsen wieder auf zu  machen.



Die Vorderbremse solltest du eigentlich vor dem Anlieger lösen, weil sonst das Vorderrad abschmiert außerdem würde dich das Bremsen mit dem Vorderrad aufrichten. Beides willst du nicht - d.h. mit der Vorderbremse musst du eigentlich zu Kurvenbeginn fertig sein. Wenn der Anlieger in sehr steilem Gelände gebaut ist (je nachdem wo man zu Hause hat man das öfter oder weniger oft), dann kommt im Kurvenverlauf ganz schön viel Speed dazu (manchmal zu viel - vor allem wenn der Anlieger nicht bis zum Ende der Kurve geht) - dann lässt sich das über die Hinterbremse schön dosieren. Aber wie du richtig sagst, ist der Scheitelpunkt mal geschafft kann man in den meisten dieser Kurven auch die Hinterbremse wieder aufmachen.


----------



## mad raven (23. Juni 2020)

@pedax ok, das entspricht genau dem was ich versuche/mache. ich war schon etwas verwirrt.


----------



## pedax (24. Juni 2020)

mad raven schrieb:


> @pedax ok, das entspricht genau dem was ich versuche/mache. ich war schon etwas verwirrt.


 Kommt halt immer drauf an wo man fährt - war z.B. am Samstag bei Regen in Leogang auf der Steinbergline unterwegs, mit den teilweise engen Anliegern im Regen war die Hinterbremse doch viel im Einsatz. Nächste Woche bin ich ein paar Tage im Flachland unterwegs da könnte ich die Hinterbremse doch glatt abschrauben und zu Hause lassen, so wenig wie ich sie dort brauchen werde ?


----------



## Chainzuck (24. Juni 2020)

Ich glaube das ist alles extrem vom Einsatzbereich abhängig. Je schneller, steiler, rutschiger die Trails sind, desto mehr brauch man einfach die Hinterradbremse. Keine Ahnung wie die Bremslastverteilung in Wahrheit ist, es gibt da kein falsch oder richtig: Solange beide Räder beim starken bremsen knapp unter der Blockierbremse sind stimmt alles. Ich würde die Hinterradbremse nicht unterbewerten, abseits vom Stolperbiken wären einige überrascht, wenn man ihnen die HR Bremse mal abschrauben würde. 
Ich für meinen Teil wechsle die Beläge eher gleichzeitig, als 2:1 vorne/hinten.....4:1 find ich sehr seltsam, aber liegt vlt am Einsatzbereich.


----------



## mad raven (25. Juni 2020)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> es gibt da kein falsch oder richtig:


auch dass ist jetzt etwas ansichtssache, aber möglichst lange (und wieder) schnell zählt für mich als (rennorientiertes) richtig. Aber ja. Der einsatzbereich hat - wie in anderen posts auch schon erwähnt -  einen Einfluss.


Chainzuck schrieb:


> ich würde die Hinterradbremse nicht unterbewerten


Ich habe in Sölden mal festegestellt, dass mene Hinterrad bremse ganz hinüber war - am Anfang der Ollweite Line. Seitdem weiß ich wie wichtig die ist. Unten angekommen bin ich, aber spass hatte ich mit bremse mehr und wirklich flüssig war das auch nicht.


----------



## ron101 (28. Juni 2020)

d-T-o schrieb:


> Die vorderen Beläge waren nach ca. 8000hm durch


Könnte auch an der Bremsscheibe liegen, wenn man mal die Beläge zu spät wechselt und noch erst die Trägerplatte runterbremst. Wenn dann die Scheibe keine glatte Oberfläche mehr hat, reibt es die Beläge viel schneller runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (8. Juli 2020)

ist das nicht ne rein physikalische Sache,
in nem Youtube Video hat das einer damit erklärt, dass bei gleichzeitigem Anzug von beiden Bremsen die vordere Bremse immer schneller und mehr verschleißt, weil auf dem Vorderrad soviel Last ankommt dass der Reifen nicht blockiert sondern die Bremse immer weiter schleift. Auf dem hinteren Reifen ist viel weniger Last (bergab), sie blockiert daher relativ schnell. Ergo kann der hintere Bremsbelag nie so lang schleifend durchgezogen werden wie der vordere. Und wenn das Hinterrad mal blockiert, hat der Bremsbelag in diesem Zeitraum auch keinen Verschleiß durch Schleifen.


----------



## d-T-o (10. Juli 2020)

ron101 schrieb:


> Könnte auch an der Bremsscheibe liegen, wenn man mal die Beläge zu spät wechselt und noch erst die Trägerplatte runterbremst. Wenn dann die Scheibe keine glatte Oberfläche mehr hat, reibt es die Beläge viel schneller runter.



Guter Punkt mit der Bremsscheibe! Habe lange Zeit vorne die 203er Bremsscheiben von Shimano gefahren. Das sind die mit den großen Löchern, welche nach einiger Zeit für das berühmte "Rubbeln" sorgen.
Wahrscheinlich haben die auch einiges an Belag abgehobelt.


----------



## d-T-o (10. Juli 2020)

pedax schrieb:


> Das lässt sich so allgemein nicht sagen - es kommt stark darauf an was du fährst. Wenn ich viel technische Trails fahre oder in hügeligen gebieten unterwegs bin, dann brauche ich die Hinterbremse fast gar nicht, da kann das Verhältnis sogar bei 1:6 liegen.
> 
> Wenn ich aber im steilen Gelände, viele enge (Anlieger)kurven fahre, dann brauche ich öfter die Hinterbremse um die Geschwindigkeit im Kurvenverlauf zu kontrollieren - dann liegt der Verschleiß wahrscheinlich bei 1:2.



Würde ja passen. Aber wieso braucht man/du auf technischen Trails die Hinterradbremse kaum? Die Begründung dafür will mir noch nicht in den Kopf.
Außer bei wirklich steilen Trails ist das Gewichtsverhältnis ja auch nicht 10:90 oder 20:80?


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Juli 2020)

d-T-o schrieb:


> Würde ja passen. Aber wieso braucht man/du auf technischen Trails die Hinterradbremse kaum? Die Begründung dafür will mir noch nicht in den Kopf.
> Außer bei wirklich steilen Trails ist das Gewichtsverhältnis ja auch nicht 10:90 oder 20:80?


Verteilung ist etwa 30:70 V/H je steiler es wird jums so mehr verschiebt es sich nach vorne! 

Wenn du vorne bremst entlastet das das Hinterrad und damit lässt die Bremswirkung dort extrem zu wünschen übrig und ein blockiertes Hinterrad ist Mist... vergleiche Mal auf einem Schotterweg gleiche Geschwindigkeit Mal nur vorder und nur Hinterrad bremse, nur Hinterrad bedeutet gut 1/3 mehr Bremsweg!


----------



## scratch_a (10. Juli 2020)

@delphi1507 meint mit Sicherheit 70/30 V/H  ...oft versaut man sich eine Stelle, weil man mit dem HR gebremst hat. Dann rutscht es unkontrolliert rum und der Fuß geht runter bzw, das Rad rutscht weg. Bleibt man konsequent auf dem VR, hat man einfach viel mehr Kontrolle. Manche fahren ja z.B. mit Nosewheelie Spitzkehren (ich kann es nicht), da brauchen sie gar keine HR-Bremse


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Juli 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> @delphi1507 meint mit Sicherheit 70/30 V/H  ...oft versaut man sich eine Stelle, weil man mit dem HR gebremst hat. Dann rutscht es unkontrolliert rum und der Fuß geht runter bzw, das Rad rutscht weg. Bleibt man konsequent auf dem VR, hat man einfach viel mehr Kontrolle. Manche fahren ja z.B. mit Nosewheelie Spitzkehren (ich kann es nicht), da brauchen sie gar keine HR-Bremse


Ehm klar sicherlich 70:30... Seine verdrehte Angabe hat mich wohl beim Schreiben abgelenkt .


----------



## pedax (10. Juli 2020)

d-T-o schrieb:


> Würde ja passen. Aber wieso braucht man/du auf technischen Trails die Hinterradbremse kaum? Die Begründung dafür will mir noch nicht in den Kopf.



Bei steilen und technischen Trails ist, auch beim zentralem Schwerpunkt, viel mehr Druck auf das Vorderrad die hintere Bremse blockiert sobald man sie etwas fester zieht - nimmt also kaum Energie auf - auch wenn sie (fast) jedes Mal mit betätigt wird. Vor verblockten Passagen dosiert man eigentlich auch (fast) nur mit der Vorderbremse und lässt die dann aus um drüber zu rollen. In Spitzkehren brauche ich beim Versetzen auch nur die Vorderbremse, ...

Mag aber natürlich sein, dass ich da bei uns in den Alpen ein etwas anderes Bild von technischen Trails habe - fast alles was technisch ist, ist bei uns auch steil. Da gehts dann häufig um verblocktes alpines Gelände wo sich vieles bei sehr langsamen Tempo abspielt - da hat man die Hinterbremse eigentlich nur wenig Verwendung.


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Juli 2020)

pedax schrieb:


> Bei steilen und technischen Trails ist, auch beim zentralem Schwerpunkt, viel mehr Druck auf das Vorderrad die hintere Bremse blockiert sobald man sie etwas fester zieht - nimmt also kaum Energie auf - auch wenn sie (fast) jedes Mal mit betätigt wird. Vor verblockten Passagen dosiert man eigentlich auch (fast) nur mit der Vorderbremse und lässt die dann aus um drüber zu rollen. In Spitzkehren brauche ich beim Versetzen auch nur die Vorderbremse, ...
> 
> Mag aber natürlich sein, dass ich da bei uns in den Alpen ein etwas anderes Bild von technischen Trails habe - fast alles was technisch ist, ist bei uns auch steil. Da gehts dann häufig um verblocktes alpines Gelände wo sich vieles bei sehr langsamen Tempo abspielt - da hat man die Hinterbremse eigentlich nur wenig Verwendung.


Ist bei uns z.b. an der Ahr kaum anders! Viele kehren und daher fast nur vorne.. lässt man hinten Mal schleifen um die Geschwindigkeit zu halten blockiert es in man kann die Kehre vergessen...


----------



## d-T-o (11. Juli 2020)

pedax schrieb:


> Vor verblockten Passagen dosiert man eigentlich auch (fast) nur mit der Vorderbremse und lässt die dann aus um drüber zu rollen. In Spitzkehren brauche ich beim Versetzen auch nur die Vorderbremse, ...


Ist das so, oder bremsen wir beide gleich falsch? 



pedax schrieb:


> Mag aber natürlich sein, dass ich da bei uns in den Alpen ein etwas anderes Bild von technischen Trails habe - fast alles was technisch ist, ist bei uns auch steil. Da gehts dann häufig um verblocktes alpines Gelände wo sich vieles bei sehr langsamen Tempo abspielt - da hat man die Hinterbremse eigentlich nur wenig Verwendung.


Passt schon, fahre ja auch in den Alpen.
Beispiel Leogang (bzw. Saalbach): Interessant finde ich da nur Hacklberg und Bergstadl.
Als steil würde ich die beiden aber nicht bezeichnen.
Richtig steil finde ich z.B. den 4 gewinnt 13 in Latsch. Der wiederrum ist aber nicht technisch.


----------



## Chainzuck (12. Juli 2020)

Mal so als alternativer Input:








						Mythos Bremsscheibengröße – Warum wir hinten größere Scheiben als vorne fahren sollten
					

Vorne klein, hinten groß – eigentlich sollten viele von uns am Bike hinten mit größeren Bremsscheiben als vorne fahren. Wie wir dazu kommen, lest ihr hier: Was ist eure Meinung dazu?




					enduro-mtb.com
				




Finde den Artikel größtenteils gut und bestätigt meine persönliche Erfahrung:
Ja bei harten Bremsmanövern zu REDUZIERUNG der Geschwindigkeit hat man tatsächlich eine Verteilung 70/30 V/H. Das macht man aber (ok abhängig vom Fahrstil und Strecke) vergleichsweise selten.

Was macht aber viel häufiger macht ist die KONTROLLE der Geschwindigkeit in steilem rutschigen Gelände. Dafür benutzt man ständig leicht die Hinterradbremse. Aus dem Grund muss ich meine Beläge idr gleichzeitg wechseln.

Bei Stolperbiken mag es anders aussehen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (12. Juli 2020)

Ehrlich gesagt kann ich das so nicht ganz bestätigen. Ja, es kommt stark auf den Fahrstil und Strecke darauf an. Vor allem in Bikeparks/bei Rennen stimmt wahrscheinlich das geschriebene viel eher und das wird auch der Grund sein, warum ich es anders empfinde. Die wenigsten Mountainbiker fahren wirklich schnell und ständig 1000tm-Abfahrten.

Ich habe aber mit meiner 180er Hinterradbremse nicht das Problem, dass sie nicht standhalten würde. Was bringt dir die Bremse, wenn sie blockiert? Ungewollt rutschende Räder sind einfach scheiße, in jeder Beziehung und sollten außerhalb von Bikeparks einfach vermieden werden. Wenn es steil ist und ich verzögern muss/will, dann bringt eben das Hinterrad im Gegensatz zum Vorderrad kaum was, weil es dann sofort zum rutschen anfängt. Mit dem Vorderrad dagegen kann ich stark verzögern, ohne dass es gleich blockiert und ich die Kontrolle verliere und da stimme ich dem Artikel zu, dass da eine 200er meistens reicht. Viele Rahmen sowie Gabel sind eh nur bis 203mm frei gegeben.


----------



## Chainzuck (12. Juli 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt kann ich das so nicht ganz bestätigen. Ja, es kommt stark auf den Fahrstil und Strecke darauf an. Vor allem in Bikeparks/bei Rennen stimmt wahrscheinlich das geschriebene viel eher und das wird auch der Grund sein, warum ich es anders empfinde. Die wenigsten Mountainbiker fahren wirklich schnell und ständig 1000tm-Abfahrten.
> 
> Ich habe aber mit meiner 180er Hinterradbremse nicht das Problem, dass sie nicht standhalten würde. Was bringt dir die Bremse, wenn sie blockiert? Ungewollt rutschende Räder sind einfach scheiße, in jeder Beziehung und sollten außerhalb von Bikeparks einfach vermieden werden. Wenn es steil ist und ich verzögern muss/will, dann bringt eben das Hinterrad im Gegensatz zum Vorderrad kaum was, weil es dann sofort zum rutschen anfängt. Mit dem Vorderrad dagegen kann ich stark verzögern, ohne dass es gleich blockiert und ich die Kontrolle verliere und da stimme ich dem Artikel zu, dass da eine 200er meistens reicht. Viele Rahmen sowie Gabel sind eh nur bis 203mm frei gegeben.


Berechtigte Meinung, ich sehs halt anders, aber hab auch nur meine Art zu fahren und mein Umfeld als Vergleich.
Die HR Bremse nutze ich nicht um abzubremsen, sonder um nicht schneller zu werden. Jemand der nicht komplett gefühllos ist kriegt es auch hin, das dabei das Rad nicht blockiert. Würde es blockieren, wäre der Belag Verschleiß ja noch geringer ;-).

Wüsste gerne wie ihr hier zügig Kurven fahrt im rutschigen steilen Gelände und dabei hauptsächlich die Vorderrad Bremse nutzt. Auf der schönen Graden bin ich ja bei euch, aber sobald Richtungswechsel dazu kommen wirds eng mit vorne viel Bremsen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. Juli 2020)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> ... Wüsste gerne wie ihr hier zügig Kurven fahrt im rutschigen steilen Gelände und dabei hauptsächlich die Vorderrad Bremse nutzt. Auf der schönen Graden bin ich ja bei euch, aber sobald Richtungswechsel dazu kommen wirds eng mit vorne viel Bremsen.


Zügig? Überhaupt!
Ich habe hier einen haufen kehren, die bei trockenheit durch den staub sehr rutschig werden. Bei den steilen braucht man nur an die hinterradbremse zu denken, da rutscht das hinterrad weg und das rad rutscht quer zu diritissima orientiert den rest runter. Wenn die vordere bremse nichts schafft, geht auch nichts.


----------



## mad raven (12. Juli 2020)

Zügig durch Kurven?  Solange ich irgendeine Art von Support aussen habe und die Kurve nicht zu stark nach aussen abfällt: Bremsen bis zum Scheitelpunkt, dann Bremsen wieder öffnen. Also: die Hinterradbremse etwas später und ausserdem langsamer öffnen. Wenn es die Kurve zulässt und ich wirklich schnell durch möchte habe ich folgendes Bild im Kopf:  Das Vorderrad möglichst zügig durch dir Kurve, Hinterrad wird einfach mitgezogen. Teilweise habe ich da die Bremsen schon wieder auf wenn ich mich in die Kurve lege.

Fehlt der Support bremse ich teilweise etwas länger bis ich überzeugt bin, dass die Geschwindigkeit mich auf Kurs hält und ich keine großen Richtungswechsel mehr machen muss.

In beiden Fällen (alle drei genau genommen) unterstützt die Hinterradbremse um das Tempo zu kontrollieren/begrenzen. Vorne wird nur so stark gebremst das ich um die Kurve komme


----------



## scratch_a (12. Juli 2020)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Berechtigte Meinung, ich sehs halt anders, aber hab auch nur meine Art zu fahren und mein Umfeld als Vergleich.
> Die HR Bremse nutze ich nicht um abzubremsen, sonder um nicht schneller zu werden. Jemand der nicht komplett gefühllos ist kriegt es auch hin, das dabei das Rad nicht blockiert. Würde es blockieren, wäre der Belag Verschleiß ja noch geringer ;-).
> 
> Wüsste gerne wie ihr hier zügig Kurven fahrt im rutschigen steilen Gelände und dabei hauptsächlich die Vorderrad Bremse nutzt. Auf der schönen Graden bin ich ja bei euch, aber sobald Richtungswechsel dazu kommen wirds eng mit vorne viel Bremsen.



Ich denke, wir sehen es beide schon sehr ähnlich 
Nur, dass wir halt anscheinend verschiedene Strecken/Fahrprofile haben oder ich vielleicht zu schlecht fahre. Klar, bei steilen Bikepark(ähnlichen)strecken, bei denen man ständig bremsen muss, da benutze ich auch viel die hintere zum Halten der Geschwindigkeit. Aber solche Strecken fahre ich eben ziemlich wenig bezogen auf das ganze Jahr. Ich bin meist langsam unterwegs 

Ich kenne bei uns im Prinzip auch nur zwei sehr steile, rutschige Kurven, in denen man wirklich viel bremsen muss. Zügig fahren kann ich davon keine einzige, weil sie einfach so steil sind und danach der Weg nochmal 90° abknickt. Wird man da zu schnell, schießt man sich ab. Also muss ich die von vornherein schon langsam von oben anfahren. 
Bei einer ist mir letztes Jahr dann das Hinterrad mal wieder weggerutscht, beim Abstützen hab ich mir die Schulter ausgekugelt, seit dem habe ich diese nicht mehr versucht. Bei den ganzen Versuchen davor ist auch fast immer das Hinterrad weggerutscht, weil ich vor Angst auch das Hinterrad komplett blockiert hatte . 
Die zweite klappt inzwischen ganz gut, weil ich sehr lange oben fahre, dann noch ob stark einlenke, mit starker Vorderbremse langsam relativ gerade runterfahren kann und erst unten wieder lenken muss, wenn das steile Stück vorbei ist. Früher wollte ich die auch zügiger, runder und mit starker Hinterradbremse fahren, ging aber immer schief, weil das Hinterrad dann unkontrolliert zum überholen ansetzte .

Vielleicht kann man es ja sogar so verallgemeinern: Umso schneller man fährt/fahren kann, desto mehr setzt man die hintere Bremse ein? Und umso langsamer man fahren muss (egal ob wegen Gelände oder Unfähigkeit), desto eher macht die vordere Sinn. Oder ist das zu primitiv und falsch?


----------



## mad raven (12. Juli 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Früher wollte ich die auch zügiger, runder und mit starker Hinterradbremse fahren, ging aber immer schief, weil das Hinterrad dann unkontrolliert zum überholen ansetzte



Ich würde behaupten das ist der Trick bei der ganzen Geschichte, in etwas das was ich in meinem Post mit mitziehen meinte: Versuchen so zügig zu sein, dass das Hinterrad nicht überholen kann, wobei das natürlich mit viel mehr als nur bremsen sondern auch mit Gleichgewicht und Linienwahl usw zu tun hat.



scratch_a schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man es ja sogar so verallgemeinern: Umso schneller man fährt/fahren kann, desto mehr setzt man die hintere Bremse ein?


Imho genau das Gegenteil:  Gerade auf schnellen Flow Trails (ja Bikepark) bremse ich vor Kurven sehr hart vorne.  Wenn es die Strecke zu lässt gibt es wenig Grund die Geschwindigkeit zu kontrollieren. Hart vor Kurven bremsen (v+h) und so schnell wie möglich wieder auf. Aber da ist die Vorderrad Bremse deutlich mehr gefordert.

Der einzige (valide) Fall wo ich sich bin, das man hinten mehr bremst als vorne ist ein Dirter - ohne Vorderrad Bremse


----------



## scratch_a (13. Juli 2020)

mad raven schrieb:


> Ich würde behaupten das ist der Trick bei der ganzen Geschichte, in etwas das was ich in meinem Post mit mitziehen meinte: Versuchen so zügig zu sein, dass das Hinterrad nicht überholen kann, wobei das natürlich mit viel mehr als nur bremsen sondern auch mit Gleichgewicht und Linienwahl usw zu tun hat.
> 
> 
> Imho genau das Gegenteil:  Gerade auf schnellen Flow Trails (ja Bikepark) bremse ich vor Kurven sehr hart vorne.  Wenn es die Strecke zu lässt gibt es wenig Grund die Geschwindigkeit zu kontrollieren. Hart vor Kurven bremsen (v+h) und so schnell wie möglich wieder auf. Aber da ist die Vorderrad Bremse deutlich mehr gefordert.
> ...



Ja, dass immer mehr Faktoren dazu kommen als nur bremsen, ist klar.

Ok, da habe ich es falsch formuliert....ich meinte, umso schneller man fährt und die Geschwindigkeit trotzdem halten will, desto eher wird man dazu die hintere einsetzen. Der Ansatz, nur vor Kurven hart zu bremsen, ist ja eher die Idealvorstellung und nur für sehr gute Fahrer geeignet. Nicht jeder traut sich mit voller Geschwindigkeit über jeden Table oder Drop drüber zu springen und bremst deshalb vorher etwas ab, auch wenn keine Kurve kommt 

Aber grundsätzlich stimmst du der Aussage von dem Beitrag von enduro-mtb dann auch nicht komplett zu, sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## mad raven (13. Juli 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Aber grundsätzlich stimmst du der Aussage von dem Beitrag von enduro-mtb dann auch nicht komplett zu, sehe ich das richtig?


Sagen wir so: meine Bremsscheiben sehen aus wie im Artikel beschrieben. Und um die Geschwindigkeit zu kontrollieren bremse ich auch mehr hinten. Mag da aber meine 180mm (auch wenn ich mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe eine 200mm anzubauen aber nur weil sie da ist). Vorne Mag ich's bissig aber modulierbar.
Um meine Aussage zu präzisieren: im Zweifel auch hart Bremsen vor Drops oder Sprüngen. Ich versuche prinzipiell immer so spät wie möglich und so wenig wie nötig in die Eisen zu gehen. Also selbst um die Geschwindigkeit zu kontrollieren tippe ich die HR-Bremes nur an, wenns sein muss mehrmals.
Werden die Kurven steil und technisch genügt tippen natürlich nicht mehr. Wobei ich da häufig 'feather'* und das Tempo eigentlich vor der Kurve schon passend haben möchte. 
Der Punkt ist: selbst wenn ich schleifen lasse wird das Rad immer langsamer. Ist die Geschwindigkeit gering genug blockiert es dann trotzdem, auch wenn es anfangs nicht beabsichtigt war. Dadurch das ich die Bremes immer mal wieder aufmache versuche ich das zu vermeiden.

Leider ist mein Kanada Urlaub dieses Jahr geplatzt, aber ähnlich Spannend wie steile Kurven finde ich Rock Slaps. Leider gibt es in meiner Gegend nichts vergleichbares, aber ich frage mich in wie weit das Bremsen da ähnlich/anders ist.

* mir fehlt immer noch eine gute Übersetzung.


----------



## ron101 (13. Juli 2020)

mad raven schrieb:


> schnellen Flow Trails (ja Bikepark)


Ausser die Stellen sind schon so voll von Bremsrillen, dann zieh ich fast nur die Hintere weils an den Händen so angenehmer ist, oder bremse garnicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad raven (13. Juli 2020)

ron101 schrieb:


> Ausser die Stellen sind schon so voll von Bremsrillen, dann zieh ich fast nur die Hintere weils an den Händen so angenehmer ist, oder bremse garnicht


Da ich auf einem Hardtail unterwegs bin sind starke Bremsrillen für mich ein Argument für _kreative Linienwahl. _Sehr weit oben anfahren hilft da, meistens. Aber ja im Zweifel hilft bei sowas auch Tempo, aber schön ist das nicht mehr.


----------



## Black-Under (15. Juli 2020)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Zügig? Überhaupt!
> Ich habe hier einen haufen kehren, die bei trockenheit durch den staub sehr rutschig werden. Bei den steilen braucht man nur an die hinterradbremse zu denken, da rutscht das hinterrad weg und das rad rutscht quer zu diritissima orientiert den rest runter. Wenn die vordere bremse nichts schafft, geht auch nichts.


Das musste ich am WE erfahren, als ich eine Tour gefahren bin und vorher dachte "ach die Beläge vorne halten das noch durch" ja und dann hatte ich in der Mitte der Tour vorne nur noch eingeschränkte Bremskraft.
Fahr mal damit eine rutschige Steilabfahrt, das war teilweise unmöglich und ich musste einiges runter schieben , das Hinterrad wollte mich ständig überholen.


----------



## DonArcturus (15. Juli 2020)

Matsch + Wurzelgeflecht. Da kann man gleich Schlittschuhe anziehen ^^


----------



## delphi1507 (15. Juli 2020)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Das musste ich am WE erfahren, als ich eine Tour gefahren bin und vorher dachte "ach die Beläge vorne halten das noch durch" ja und dann hatte ich in der Mitte der Tour vorne nur noch eingeschränkte Bremskraft.
> Fahr mal damit eine rutschige Steilabfahrt, das war teilweise unmöglich und ich musste einiges runter schieben , das Hinterrad wollte mich ständig überholen.


Hab mir auf der ersten Anfahrt des Tages vor Jahren den Hebel der Vorderrad bremse getötet... Also komplett runter schieben, mit nur hinten unmöglich zu fahren....


----------

